# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Fenologia de la Vid variedad red globe

## Marcial

Buenas, estoy interesado en saber la fenologia de la uva de mesa en el Perú, en las zonas de Ica y de Piura, por lo que tengo entendido tienen diferente comportamiento en cada zona. 
GraciasTemas similares: Labores culturales de la vid segun su fenologia (vid var. Quebranta) Manual de fenología de maduración de la chirimoya para determinar el momento de cosecha Vendo Plantones de Granado  variedad Wonderful Ofrezco en venta Camote variedad yema de huevo Liberación de una nueva variedad de trigo harinero para la Sierra Sur del Perú

----------


## joseluiscanales

Tienes en parte razon pero no es que las etapas fenologicas sean distintas son iguales desde brotamiento a cosecha , la diferencia radica mas en que los dias desde la aplicacion de cianamida a cosecha en el norte se acortan ,ya que en el sur los dias a cosecha son 180 dias despues de cianamida en el norte son de 150 dias despues de cianamida
jose luis canales perez

----------

